# Cozumel



## curt00 (Apr 9, 2015)

We are contemplating of moving to Cozumel.

However, we have a toddler and we cannot seem to find an international/English speaking elementary school in Cozumel. Does one exist?

Also, which site is the best to find long term rentals for Cozumel?


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

curt00 said:


> We are contemplating of moving to Cozumel.
> 
> However, we have a toddler and we cannot seem to find an international/English speaking elementary school in Cozumel. Does one exist?
> 
> Also, which site is the best to find long term rentals for Cozumel?


Thinking outside the box...
I would check out 
http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/cozumel/
Yes it is SCUBA-centric but there are a lot of locals there. And besides - if you want to move to Cozumel I hope you are divers


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You can try Online Community & Travel Guide, Serving Playa del Carmen, Riviera Maya, & Costa Maya | In The Roo


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

In the Roo is not a very active site. You may want to try the My Cozumel forum.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I've been under the impression that linking other forums as not permitted by the rules here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> I've been under the impression that linking other forums as not permitted by the rules here.


The rules prohibit links to --competing-- forums. Consequently, a link to a forum for a specific small region, like Cozumel-Playas, is not prohibited. Links to a general Mexican discussion forum are prohibited.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Longford said:


> I've been under the impression that linking other forums as not permitted by the rules here.


Now, look, Longford, it seems to me that since this person was inquiring about Cozumel about which few who read this fórum are informed, it was appropriate for responders to mention other fórums for information as to how to find lodgings there so this does not seem to be an offense. Now, if I, the Dawg, expressed my opinión, that a couple of Lake Chapalacentric fórums that are beyond belief petty and unworthy of taking up precious positions on electronic media, I would have committed an act worthy of exclusion from this or any other fórum. 

All things present good and bad characteristics so participation among all has merit. For instance, if one wishes to inquire as to catty and shallow remarks regarding one´s fellow expat citizens residing on Lake Chapala, those fórums are fecund sources as valuable as cowsh*t growing weeds.

I would never presume to be so tacky as to infer that in writing, of course.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> The rules prohibit links to --competing-- forums. Consequently, a link to a forum for a specific small region, like Cozumel-Playas, is not prohibited. Links to a general Mexican discussion forum are prohibited.


I raise the point because I was once issued an infraction, maybe twice, for linking a regional forum. The infraction I'm recalling was issued for linking a San Miguel de Allende-specific forum in response to a question about San Miguel de Allende.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> I raise the point because I was once issued an infraction, maybe twice, for linking a regional forum. The infraction I'm recalling was issued for linking a San Miguel de Allende-specific forum in response to a question about San Miguel de Allende.


Responded via PM.


----------

